# Gartenwasseruhr



## Kolja (23. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Gartenwasseruhr installiern lassen und habe heute von dem Entwässerungsbetrieb gehört, dass erst ab 15 Kubikmeter eine Ermässigung möglich ist. Alles andere wäre eine Bagatelle. Das wäre in ganz NRW so. Naja, wenn ich mir die Entwässerungsgebühren ansehe, ist es für mich keine Bagatelle. 

Aber sei's drum. Wie sieht das bei Euch aus mit der Abrechnung?


----------



## Moonlight (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Also mein Gartenwasserzähler ist im Haus neben der normalen Wasseruhr angebaut. Das hat die Firma beim Hausbau von Anfang an so gemacht.
Bei uns ist es egal wieviel Wasser ich verbrauche, da wird ab dem ersten messbaren Tropfen gerechnet.
Und um ehrlich zu sein, ohne meinen Gartenanschluß würde ich mächtig alt aussehen.

Wer hat Dir denn diese Information gegeben? Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, dass es bei Euch so gehandhabt wird. Das ist doch Abzocke ...
Wie sieht es mit einer Brunnenbohrung aus?

Mandy


----------



## Boxerfan (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hei Kolja,
die gleiche Info habe ich in Bochum auch bekommen


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Bei mir wurde der Wasserzähler gewechselt. Den alten ausgebauten habe ich dann in die Wasserleitung zum Garten installiert.
Dann kamen die 2 netten Herren nochmal, um den dann kostenlos als Gießwasserzähler abzunehmen.

Sie wiesen mich darauf hin, dass dieser nur noch 2 Jahre geeicht sei.
Als ich dann fragte ob sie dann nochmal mit 2 Leuten kommen, um den neuen Aufkleber wieder kostenlos abzunehmen, haben sie erst mal lange telefoniert.  
Auf eine Antwort warte ich bis heute.  

Bei mir hat er sich gerechnet, nur 25% der normalen Kosten und 166m³ letztes Jahr darüber verbraucht.
Der Ableser hat das ganze dann auch 3 mal abgelesen, da er so einen hohen Verbrauch noch nicht hatte. 

WW ist günstiger als Chemie oder einen TA am Teich.


----------



## zickenkind (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hallo,
habe draußen auch eine Wasseruhr im Betrieb. Bei uns gibt es keine Vergünstigung. Was mich bei Euch interessieren würde was zahlt Ihr so?? Grundgebühr für den Zähler; cbm Wasser und was verbraucht Ihr so im Jahr über diese Uhr?

Fange mal an:  Zähler 3€/Monat; 1 cbm= 0,81€, Verbrauch/Jahr= 67 cbm  

Letztes Jahr weniger verbraucht da nicht so oft zu Hause um ein  Wasserwechsel am Teich zu machen.

So nun bin ich mal gespannt.................


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hallo.

Also wir haben (noch) keinen Gartenwasserzähler fürs Trinkwasser.
Die zuständige Mitarbeiterin meinte, dass man mind. 15 m³ darüber entnehmen müßte, damit sich das rechnet (extra Grundgebühr).
Wir müssen mal überschlagen, was über den Winter an Tränkwasser drauf geht, bis wir wieder anderweitig tränken können. Aktuell fahren wir das Wasser per Schubkarre quer über den Hof-mit einem "Wasser-Bag".
Ansonsten brauchen wir den Gartenwasserzähler eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Bei uns kostet Wasser + Abwasser  6,35€ je m³, nur das Wasser 1,70€.
Gießwasserzähler kostenlos, weil selber installiert. 

Bei den 166m³ Verbrauch statt 6,35€ also nur 1,70€ ~ Ersparnis im letzten Jahr 772 € :shock

Auch bei deutlich kleinerem Verbrauch, sollte sich so ein Zähler schnell rechnen. 
Die Preise sind regional sehr unterschiedlich aber nachrechnen sollte man schon mal.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Bielefeld: (jeweils zzgl. 7% Umsatzsteuer) 
Trinkwasser: Euro 1,73
Abwasser : Euro 3,20
Grundpreis Zählermiete 70 Euro 
Also lohnt sich auch hier die zweite Uhr nur bei allem über 22m³

Ich kann die Wasserwerke durchaus verstehen , das Sie bei Kleinmengen keine zweite Wasseruhr ablesen wollen, schliesslich bedeutet das doppelten Abrechnungs und Verwaltungsaufwand. 
Bei mir läuft ein Großteil der Gartenbewässerung über Regenwasser, das kostet nix. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel

edit: Verbrauch letztes Jahr 190m³ für zwei Wohnungen und 4 Personen


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Nabend !
Wie Annett schon schrieb,
Die zuständige Mitarbeiterin meinte, dass man mind. 15 m³ darüber entnehmen müßte, damit sich das rechnet (extra Grundgebühr).
Hab in Berlin geschaut ,Wasserkosten setzen sich hier aus Trinkwasserpreis ca.2,10Euro und Schmutzwasseranteil-preis ca 2,30Euro zusammen. Wenn man nun eine extra Gartenwasseruhr
(Zähler) hat ,kann man den Schmutzwasseranteil sparen ! Muss aber die extra Grundgebühr (oder Monatsmiete)für den Zähler gegenrechnen. ! 12 Monate a´3Euro =36 Euro (Z-Miete) : 2,30Euro (Schmutzwasseranteil) heist dann mindestens 15,56 cbm Wasserverbrauch, damit es sich rechnet !
LG Andre
PS. Wasserzähler kaufen (10Jahre geeicht ) ist billiger als Miete !


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

UPS...!
Waren ja die Preise von 2004 ! Aber die Grundaussage bleibt die Gleiche !
Lg Andre


----------



## engelchen1010 (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

So,

haben mitte letztes Jahres auch ein Wasserzähler. Es war aber ein laaaaaaanger Weg. Erst hieß es es würde zu teuer kommen Ergebniss Oma ihr gehört das Haus NEIN das machen wir doch nicht. Ich hab mich net unterbuttern lassen. Ergebniss wir haben jetzt einen Gartenanschluß und jeder Tropfen zählt von Anfang an ohne Abwasser. Aber wenn man sich nicht mal schlau macht wird jemanden erzählt das der Anschluß usw. viel zu teuer kommt.

Kosten für uns jetzt Wasseruhr ca. 15 Euro und Anschlüße 5 Euro mehr war es nicht und dann noch die Abnahme kosten ? Weiß ich nicht war nicht daheim als die da waren.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Engelchen, wenn Du Dein Trinkwasser von der Infra bekommst, dann kostet auch bei Euch der Grundpreis je Zähler  Euro 45,96	also, wie überall lohnt es sich erst ab einigen kubikmeter Ersparnis. 
Interessant ist der zweite Zähler fuer alle die viel viel zu giessen haben und für die, die viel und oft WW machen. 
Sonst lohnt es nicht wirklich.


----------



## engelchen1010 (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Infra ???

wir sind ein kleines Dorf keine ahnung.

Aber da wir ein ganz großen Garten haben lohnt es sich bis jetzt.

Ich weiß nur, das wir auch eine Quelle haben. Da müsste ich mal Oma fragen die hat jetzt auch die Abrechnung bekommen.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Von der Postleitzahl dachte ich das ist Nähe Fürth und da ist eben Infra der Wasserversorger.
Und die meisten Wasserversorger haben die Preise im Internet veröffentlicht.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## engelchen1010 (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Ja ist nähe Fürth ca. 45 min wech.

Aber so wie ich weiß, haben die einen eigenen.

Wasser- und Abwassergebühren
Gebühr pro m³ Frischwasser (zzgl. 7 % MwSt.) 	2,40 €
Abwasser pro m³ Frischwasserverbrauch 	4,10 € 

so steht es auf der Webseite von Lautertal. Mehr hab ich net gefunden.


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Mal noch zwei Fragen an alle, die zwei Wasseruhren haben...

Muss man den Zähler vom Wasserversorger mieten oder kann man, wie von Andre geschrieben, auch einen eigenen, geeichten einbauen lassen und der wird dann abgenommen/akzeptiert?
Und wer liest die Zähler ab?
Hier ist es so, dass man den Stand, ähnlich wie bei der Energie auch online oder telefonisch melden kann... 
Aber, wer kontrolliert den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Angaben? 
Mir ist klar, dass das beim Zählerwechsel, der alle paar Jahre stattfindet, auffallen würde. Aber unbedingt jemanden zum Ablesen ins Haus lassen?  
Hab ich weniger Lust drauf....

Wir brauchen diesen Gartenwasseranschluß ja nur im Winter für die Vierbeiner. Im Sommer bekommen die das Wasser von wo anders und zum Gießen haben wir Regenwasser.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hi,

wie gut das ich hier einen eigenen Brunnen unterm Haus hab. (noch ein Überbleibsel des ehemaligen Bauernhofes) Da ist die Gartenwässerung/Teichfüllung kein Problem da Wasser kostenfrei

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hi Annett,
das ist regional beim Anbieter leider recht unterschiedlich.
Bei uns kostet die Abnahme und das Ablesen des eigenen Zählers nichts. 
Ein neuer geeichter Wasserzähler kostet um die 20€. Da hat es sich recht schnell gerechnet.

Einen eigenen Brunnen wie Frank zu haben ist natürlich noch am besten.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Annett, 
das ist bei uns auch so , das man selber ablesen kann und dann online meldet. 
Wohl keiner will irgendwann beim Zählerwechsel ne fetter Nachzahlung erleben, daher denke ich die meisten werden ehrlich ablesen. 
Gar nicht ganz so neu, und vielleicht irgendwann flächendeckend eingesetzt ist das Ablesen per Funk. . Das hat viele Vorteile, Angefangen damit das niemand zu Hause sein muss.

Am meisten kann man eh bei Strom und Heizung sparen, das ist viel Interessanter als beim Wasser. 
Wir haben dies Jahr durch einen neuen Kühlschrank und Abschaffung der Truhe im Keller richtig satt was wieder bekommen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hallo Annett,

bei uns kann man die Uhr selbst einbauen und muss sie anmelden. Ausserdem hat man sicherzustellen, dass sie geeicht ist und bei Verlangen einen Ableser ranlassen, i.d.R. melden wir den Verbrauch aber selber. 
Wir haben den Zähler jetzt seit 18 Jahren und für Garten und Teich einen jährlichen Verbrauch von 25 - 30 m³. Kriegen also das Abwasser für  10 oder mehr m³ im Jahr erstattet.
 Die Wasseruhr ist für 6 Jahre geeicht und kostet ca. 20 EUR.  Rechnet sich also. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist  Weitere Gebühren ausser den ersten 15 m³ fallen nicht an.


----------



## Mops (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Moin,

wir haben auch eine zweite Wasseruhr, rechnet sich bei uns ab 9m³. Eine eigene durften wir nicht einbauen, sondern es mußte eine vom Wasserversorger sein. 
Bis letztes Jahr hatten wir noch zwei Pferde stehen, die damit getränkt wurden, das machte sich ganz schön bemerkbar, zumindest im Sommer. Im Winter ist der Anschluß immer abgedreht wegen der Frostgefahr, da muß dann das teure Wasser geschleppt werden.
Aber wenn man regelmäßig und auch etliche m³ braucht, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
Einen Brunnen haben wir zwar auch noch, aber gerade im Sommer ist da öfters Ebbe.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Teicher (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Wir zahlen für's Gartenwasser nur das Wasser. Kanal Geb. fallen weg.  Habe neue Wasseruhr beim Prak----r gekauft mit alles drum und dran ( Uhr, und stecksystem anschlüsse fürn Wasserhahn )  und dann ab zum Gemeindeverwaltung, die haben's fotografiert, wegen der nummer und das war's. Nix da Wasseruhr gebühr oder sonstige kosten.  Uuuund mit den stecksystem zeug kann ich mein Uhr überall anstecken wo 'ne Hahn ist.  Ach so, ablesen tun wir selber,da kommt keine und prüft nach.

Have a nice day
Jimmy


----------



## zickenkind (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hallo,
Die Wasseruhr muste ich selber kaufen, vom "Fachmann" anbauenlassen. Schreiben mit Nummer der Uhr und Eichdauer mit Unterschrift und Stempel des "Fachmann" beim Wasseramt einreichen.  Wasserzähler kann ich am Jahresende selber ablesen und dann per E-Mail melden. Natürlich gilt das ablesen auch für die Hauswasseruhr.
Bin sigar im letzten Jahr per Post darauf hingewiesen worden das die Eichzeit abläuft und ich mir ne neue Uhr besorgen muss. Läuft mit unserem Wasserversorger völlig problemlos. Bei uns lohnt sich die Uhr auf jeden fall da der Teich und der Pool mit dem Gartenwasser gefüllt werden  . Dieses Jahr noch mehr, da der Pool größer wird ........  
Wie ich so lese aus den Beiträgen sind wir doch recht günstig mit dem cbm Wasser hier bei uns....


----------



## Nori (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

@ Jimmy:
Ist ja der Hammer - das Ührchen mittels Adapter an die Badewannenarmatur gesteckt und dann schön den Kanalanteil abziehen lassen - ganz schön blauäugig deine Gemeindeverwaltung.

Gruß Nori (der für den Teich nahezu kein Leitungswasser braucht und den Garten mittels Zisterne wässert)


----------



## Kolja (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hallo,

upps, wie viele Antworten. 

Also hier wurde mir, als ich nach einer Gartenwasseruhr bei den hiesigen Stadtwerken nachgefragt habe, nur nach mehrmaligem Anruf eine Auskunft gegegeben. 
Danach habe ich vom Installateur eine Wasseruhr anbringen lassen,. Die Rechnung mit Zählernummer und Stand habe ich nun eingereicht.
Bei dem Gespräch gestern mit dem Stadtentwässerungsbetrieb war von Zählergrundgebühr etc. nicht die Rede. Es ging alleine darum, dass ich nur die Abwassergebühren ab 15 Kubikmeter sparen würde. Diesen Antrag muss ich jedoch jedes Jahr (auch nachträglich möglich) stellen, einmal im Jahr ablesen und den Zählerstand einreichen.

Es scheint ja je nach Bundesland sehr unterschiedlich zu sein.

Von Grundgebühr, Zählermiete, ab dem ersten Tropfen, ab 15 Kubikmeter bis gar keine Ersparnis. 

Dann werde ich mal abwarten, was die Uhr überhaupt so anzeigt. Ich habe sie ja letztes Jahr erst "nach dem großen Gießen" im Frühjahr anmontieren lassen. Wenn hier alles eingewachsen ist, brauche ich auch nicht mehr so viel zu gießen.

Noch eine Frage an die Nordrheinwestfalen: Liegt bei Euch die Abrechnungsgrenze auch bei 15 Kubikmeter, so dass erst darüber der Abwasseranteil entfällt?


----------



## rako0803 (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hallo Andrea, 
ich glaube die Gebühren sind nicht einheitlich in NRW, sondern von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich. In Lübbecke muss man die ersten 20 m³ voll bezahlen, danach fällt die Abwassergebühr weg. Zähler hab ich selbst einbauen lassen, kostet danach  keine Gebühren extra. Ich musste nur die Zählernummer angeben. 

Ich spare pro 10m³ 25 Euro. Bei einem Jahresverbrauch von ca. 60m³ sind das immerhin 100 Euro pro Jahr. 

Mit dem Wasser fülle ich hauptsächlich meinen Teich nach (35000L). Nur für Gartenbewässerung lohnt das meiner Meinung nach nicht. 

Grüße aus OWL
Ralf


----------



## wkremer (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hallo,

habe erst letztes Jahr den Aussenzähler installiert.
Selbst gekauft für ca. 15 Euronen und selbst montiert.
Das ganze dann den Stadtwerken gemeldet

Nach der Meldung kamen die Herren der Stadtwerke und bewunderten den Zähler.
Verbunden mit dem Hinweis den Zähler im Winter abzubauen und neben die Hauptuhr zu legen ,
damit er 
1. nicht einfriert und 
2. der Ableser nicht auch noch in Garten muss
verliessen die Herren das Grundstück. 

Mengenbegrenzung gibt bei uns nach unten keine, pro m³ spare ich ca. 2 Euronen.

P.S. Ableser kam keiner, durfte ich alleine machen, aber auf dem Formular war der 
Aussenzähler bereits eingedruckt.


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Tagchen !
So ,habe mich mal schlau gemacht !
Für wat mein CHEF gut  ist ?
Es gibt einige Wasserversorger (Oranienburg-bei Berlin) Name keine Ahnung) die nur IHRE EIGENEN Wasserzähler abnehmen (Grundgebühr nehmen)!
Es gibt noch nicht mal in ein und denselben Bundesland gleiche Satzungen hierfür !!!
Oranienburg so und 30 km östlich bei mir (Bernau) eben so = heisst hier kann man den eben 
auch im Baumarkt kaufen !
Aber egal wie , ab ca. 15 cbm Wasser zapfen lohnt sich der Gartenwasserzähler !

@Annett Wenn ihr Pech habt ist es bei Euch auch der Fall ,kannst Du nur direkt bei Deinen Wasserversorger telefonisch nachfragen !
Lg Andre


----------



## Moonlight (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Oranienburg so und 30 km östlich bei mir (Bernau) eben so = heisst hier kann man den eben
> auch im Baumarkt kaufen !
> Aber egal wie , ab ca. 15 cbm Wasser zapfen lohnt sich der Gartenwasserzähler !



Hey Andre,

in Bernau lohnt sich das erst ab 15cbm? Komisch, bei mir in Ahrensfelde schon ab dem ersten Tropfen.
Bist Du nicht auch beim Wasser-/Abwasserzweckverband Strausberg/Erkner?

Wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, kostet der cbm Trinkwasser 1,04 Euro und die Entsorgung 2,82 pro cbm.
Da lohnt sich schon der Gartenwasserzähler ... 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Hi Mandy !
Ab den ersten Tropfen ? In einigen Gegenden (wie ich vorher schon schrieb !) muss man den Wasserzähler mieten !!! Heisst es entstehen Kosten die Du einrechnen must, deswegen eben erst ab ca 15 cbm lohnenswert ! siehe # 9
Und nein  Wasserzweckverband Strausberg / Erkner ist hier nicht mehr zuständig !
Deswegen ja auch von heute schon bemerkt , selbst in ein und den selben Bundesland = Brandenburg gibt es verschiedene Regelungen was die Wasserzähler angeht !
Und Bundesweit ( Forumsmitglieder aus ganz Deutscheland)!
Lg Andre


----------



## Moonlight (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Ist mir schon klar, ich dachte eben nur weil Bernau ja um die Ecke ist, dass es dort evtl. der gleiche Versorger ist.
Ich kann Dir nicht mal sagen, ob der Zähler ursprünglich was gekostet hat ... der ist jetzt schon 8Jahre eingebaut. Also mntl. Gebühren zahlen wir dafür nicht ... das wüßte ich.
In diesem Falle rentiert sich die kleinste messbare Wassermenge, wobei ich letztes Jahr ne ganze Menge verbraucht habe ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenwasseruhr*

Leider ist es bisher beim Wasser nicht so wie bei Strom oder Gas. Der "Versorger" kann nicht frei gewält werden. 

Jeder örtlche Wasserversorger darf nach Gutdünken festlegen was es kostet und wie das Handling ist.

Eine *kostenlose* Nachfrage kann auf keinen Fall schaden. Auch wenn die nicht immer gleich mit der Wahrheit rausrücken wollen. :__ nase
Wenn man einen Teich oder großen Garten hat, sollte man die möglichen Vorteile ausnutzen. 

Meine Fische freuen sich jedenfalls sehr, da ich ihnen bei den günstigeren Kosten auch öfter mal einen ordentlichen WW gönne.


----------

